# towing through tunnel



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

can anyone give me any idea how much it costs to tow a car on an a frame through the channel tunnel. 
is there an extra toll charge when towing on Motorways. I was wondering if it would be better to take bikes.
looking to go to normandy and brittany


reg frank


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You do realise that you don't actually tow an A Frame through the tunnel, you board a train in Dover and arrive in Calais! :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi yes when you board the train they class you as a motor home + a trailer as on the toll roads I hope that helps... I hope that is correct as I use the ferry much cheaper (as I don't shop at tesco)and they apply the same.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure it would be cheaper to drive both vehicles onto th etunnel train than tow. Read it somewhere recently.

The easiest way to get prices is to go to eurotunnel site as prices change throughout the day.
Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

oscardaisy said:


> can anyone give me any idea how much it costs to tow a car on an a frame through the channel tunnel


For us, it's loads cheaper than the ferry because unlike the ferry companies, there is no length declaration required. Just choose Camper Van + Trailer on the site and see what it will cost. Our RV is over 10m and the trailer is 5m, so it's a no-brainer is you compate the cost of that lot on the ferry.

If you're asking if it's cheaper to book both vehicles separately, check it yourself on the Eurotunnel webite.

The process is much easier too (and for us more enjoyable, although I can understand some people wanting to take the ferry for the sense of travelling somewhere).

*NB*

Dougie.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

It cost us £280 when we went on the Tunnel in June last year towing the car ( used tesco vouchers ) so we were not bothered about cost.

Outbound trip they waved us forward , then they could not shut the doors on the train due to the motohome in front of us having a bike rack and the guard never saw it , we had to unhook the car and reverse back and they did not let us hook back up till we got to France.


Return trip we hung back untill we had a complete empty carriage in front of us then the guard walked up to us and told us we had to reverse back 2 carriages, both trips we had to unhook the car 


Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

On the occasions in the past when I have towed a car with the motorhome, and used the channel tunnel, the tariff was doubled.

Best thing to do, look on the website and get a quote for a crossing as follows.

1) motorhome and trailer
2) motorhome
3) car

Assuming you have to competent drivers of course. You then simply arrange to meet up at the ELF garage just by the tunnel in Calais and recouple there if needed.

Russell


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just check with the ferry company, In 2010 I went Hull - Zeebrugge with No extra charge for trailer, It was a Saturday sailing and we also got trailer free on return trip 4 month later.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Just check with the ferry company, In 2010 I went Hull - Zeebrugge with No extra charge for trailer, It was a Saturday sailing and we also got trailer free on return trip 4 month later.


Les, how much did it cost?

Just checked (nothing better to do) Euro tunnel reservations, travelling from UK to France on 26th March at 07.20 cost's £72 for a Motorhome, for a Motorhome + trailer £130.

Charlie


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Charlie Sorry mate I cannot remember, I also had a suite as it was a special occasion and I think it was around £250, But you can give em a ring for a quote, Don't rely on website, I was lucky that day, it wouldn't let me enter my details in so I rang them, I wanted to travel initially on Wednesday and she suggested going on the weekend as it would be cheaper, when I asked why she told me that trailers traveled free, So I changed days and booked.
But I also understand that if your MH is over 8m then that is max price anyway so it doesn't matter if you have a trailer or not, I don't know for sure about that as when I had big RV I didn't tow.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just been on < Here > Same dates as you put, Motorhome plus trailer £55.
Dover to Dunkirk.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Norfolkline (now DFDS) will allow a motorhome and car to be booked as a car and caravan. It is cheaper! Try it.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DJP said:


> Norfolkline (now DFDS) will allow a motorhome and car to be booked as a car and caravan. It is cheaper! Try it.


It is DFDS I used in my example and it is same whether car + caravan or Mh + Trailer


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Just been on < Here > Same dates as you put, Motorhome plus trailer £55.
> Dover to Dunkirk.


If it was not for the Tesco vouchers (£130 divided by 3 = £43 ) I would be going that rout myself.

Charlie


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> It is DFDS I used in my example and it is same whether car + caravan or Mh + Trailer


You are correct!
It was not like that in October. I discussed the question with DFDS at NEC and that's when they told me you could book either way and it was cheaper then but not now. I also note they do not ask for van length now.


----------

